# Easter hatch-a-long



## powderhogg01

would anyone be interested in starting out own easter hatch-a-long? I will be hatching out some hedemora and sweedish hens, pondering ordering some more lavandar orps from jim, I will fill the bator with my mix flock eggs. 
thinking it could be fun, possibly even have a few prizes for most hatched, best looking, or whatever. 
who is in?


----------



## Apyl

I am in . I planned to set duck eggs and hatching about Easter will be a good time. I will set my eggs March 23rd. I am hoping my mallard starts laying before then so I can add Mallard eggs as well, otherwise they will be Rouen eggs and Rouen mixes.


----------



## powderhogg01

Im glad you joined me, I wish I had the yard for ducks, but my rocky mountain dirt does not support happy ducks. I could however have a small turkey or two... might help my turkey calling skills a bit, hehe


----------



## Jim

My bator won't be empty in time, but will be with y'all cheering along!


Jim


----------



## matt_kas

I might be able to? If I do it would be partridge rock bantams


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

I can probably set some for Easter. Do you want them to hatch on Easter, or the day before? Everyone should try to set them on the same day.


----------



## powderhogg01

I am aiming for the day before. setting on saturday march 29


----------



## LittleWings

Sounds good. I will give it my best shot. 

Contest? I got one. Since its Easter, how about one for the most colorful basket of eggs set.


----------



## troyer

I'll join in. The eggs set won't be colorful but when the chicks mature I'll be able to challenge anyone to a good contest on plumage color.


----------



## powderhogg01

I am into a plumage battle. HAHA. but until then, I was thinking a prize for best hatch rate or possibly most chicks out by a certain time.


----------



## nj2wv

I will try also. I am setting a new hatch so if they hatch on time then I will set a new batch for Easter or around that time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## SilkieBoy

I just set 8 silkie eggs!!!


----------



## matt_kas

Sorry guys, I gotta back out of this one  just looked at my calendar, it's opening day of trout season I'm gonna be away

Matt
Japanese bantam & partridge rock bantam. breeder
Www.poultryrocks.com


----------



## Jim

Lol Matt! If there were trout where I lived, and I had your choice, I would go the same route!


Jim


----------



## powderhogg01

Jim said:


> Lol Matt! If there were trout where I lived, and I had your choice, I would go the same route!
> 
> Jim


All I have to catch is trout jim, you oughta come up to colorado, we have some fine trout waters here.



matt_kas said:


> Sorry guys, I gotta back out of this one  just looked at my calendar, it's opening day of trout season I'm gonna be away
> 
> Matt
> Japanese bantam & partridge rock bantam. breeder
> Www.poultryrocks.com


I did not know such a thing existed. I have always lived in states you could fish for trout any time of the year. If your ever in CO, give me a holler and we can soak some lines and limit out on trout


----------



## Jim

Powder, you anywhere close to Colorado Springs? Will be up that way visit in the grand kids in June sometime.


Jim


----------



## powderhogg01

Jim said:


> Powder, you anywhere close to Colorado Springs? Will be up that way visit in the grand kids in June sometime.
> 
> Jim


I am about an hour away, maybe a bit more. I am in the mountains, not on the plains. the greater denver metro just doesnt have the powder stashes I seek to ski through


----------



## Jim

I am always glad to know that there are people that love the snow, as that helps keep the population down a little where we live. 


Jim


----------



## Apyl

I am not unsure if I will be able to do the hatch. We just lost our female mallard to a Hawk yestarday so I am going to attempt to hatch her last few eggs I have. I doubt they will take but if they do my bator will be occupied by time the hatch along comes. If they do not take my husband wants me to go out and buy some more mallards so I guess I won't need to hatch.  I may try to hatch out a few Rouens if I can get away with it.


----------



## SilkieBoy

That is so sad!!! I put those eggs in the incubator right away!!! My silkie eggs are on day 7 today!! Very exciting!!


----------



## Apyl

I know it's not Easter but , just wanted to up date. I incubated 5 mallard eggs and 5 rouen eggs , all were refridgerated before hand since I didnt know I was going to try to hatch at that point. 4 mallards hatched and 3 rouens hatched. I am actually surprised any hatched since they sat in the fridge for a good week before they were put in the incubator.


----------



## SilkieBoy

Lol, the eggs just sleep !! I found as long as they don't freeze they are fine! Congrats on the beautiful babies!!!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

I just realized today that my broody hens eggs are set to hatch Easter morning! I am so excited!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

My set goes into lock-down on the 19th so they will probably hatch a couple of days after Easter. That's as close as I could get. Good luck everyone.


----------



## SilkieBoy

I have set due to hatch on the 24!!


----------



## nj2wv

Me too. The closest I could get to Easter was the 22nd. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

5 more days before they hatch!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

4 more days!! Can you tell i am excited?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

I can tell. Lol I'm kind of anxious too. This is a test hatch after doing some mods to the incubator.


----------



## troyer

I have some due to hatch on Saturday.


----------



## SilkieBoy

I have some due to hatch on Thursday!


----------



## Jim

We go onto lockdown on Easter, so, close, but no cigar for us!


Jim


----------



## tammy

My hen has gone broody so I plan to let her hatch them. I'm excited! This is my 1st attempt at Baby chicks


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Good luck it's fun to watch them do all the work


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

I just noticed my broodys hatch had started. I think she was sitting on 8 or 10.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Two more days for me


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Excitement!!!! One more day until my littles hatch under foster mom


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Well I got one over achiever. She was sitting on 4 eggs and one has already hatched! I hope the others do too! Today is only 20 days for mine!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## tammy

How's it coming with the peeps?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

It's almost dark and I am about to move her to a safer and more secure location. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## tammy

Wow, what kind is she? She's very pretty


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## tammy

What happens when that many eggs accumulate under them while they r broody?



Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

All 4 were put under her, none are her own. She now has two chicks and two more eggs one of which I can see a pip. Maybe I can get pics of the chicks tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

I wish I knew what breed she is


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

She has hatched 3 out of 4 so far, I see a pip in the last one too! Two little black ones and one little yellow with chipmunk stripes.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Well now she is 4 for 4 all hatched for her. Two blacks and 2 yellows. I am betting I got 2 little Roos and 2 little hens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Here she is with 3 of her little ones.








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

One of our turkey eggs turned out to be chicken! We did have one hatch today, even though we were not expecting anything for another week! Poor guy, hatched in the turner and fell to the bottom shelf. According to the seller, could be a Cochin cross, since there are feathered feet. It is for sure NOT aid get White Turkey. ATTACH]15774[/ATTACH]

Jim


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Here are some more pics of my littles that hatched today!
































Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## tammy

Oh how cute!!! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## tammy

So cute Jim. I'm glad the fall didn't hurt it 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv

I started with 41 and 30 hatched. They were due on the 22nd. They hatched from the 21st to the 23rd. 2 were not fertile. 2 pipped and didn't hatch. The other 7 didn't pip at all. All the EE eggs hatched. The roosters weren't EEs so the babies are a cute assortment of colors. The others were a mixture of brown and white eggs. All those that hatched were mixed breeds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## tammy

My girl is sitting on about 16 that she has laid, I'm just letting nature take it's corse



Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## tammy

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## SilkieBoy

Omg 16 eggs that is crazy!!


----------



## tammy

I know!!! She is crazy protective of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Wow I hope you get a big batch of bittys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## tammy

Do Brody's normally eat & drink? This is my 1st experience


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Mine do but usually they do what they can in short incriminates like 15 minutes.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

